# BCOM Degree is it accepted by CPA



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello friends

I am thinking to migrate to Australia. I have done bachelors in commerce from India. will this degree is equivalent to Australia degree?

can I receive 15 points for it?

Is work experience necessary, if I wanna apply as an accountant?


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

Help please


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

???


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

venureddy said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I am thinking to migrate to Australia. I have done bachelors in commerce from India. will this degree is equivalent to Australia degree?
> 
> ...


if it was a 2 year degree,like in pakistan, then i am afraid you won't be able to claim points


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

oozman said:


> if it was a 2 year degree,like in pakistan, then i am afraid you won't be able to claim points



its a 3years degree


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

If you can manage to write full details then maybe others can help you.

The answer seems to be No.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...32-b-com-hons-relevant-degree-accounting.html


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> If you can manage to write full details then maybe others can help you.
> 
> The answer seems to be No.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...32-b-com-hons-relevant-degree-accounting.html



i did B.com (Computers) from Osmania University. Can anyone please help.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Bachelor of computers?

Why would it be considered by CPA?

And why don't you give all the relevant details in one single post?


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Bachelor of computers?
> 
> Why would it be considered by CPA?
> 
> And why don't you give all the relevant details in one single post?


Its Bachelors of Commerce in Computers.

Sry to bother u


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you visited the website of CPAA? For a successful skills assessment, you need to have covered at least 9 out of 12 core knowledge areas (such as accounting theory and so on).

I am not sure if you would have covered all the necessary subjects with just B.Com degree. However, if you believe you have and if you are able to provide evidence of this, by providing relevant syllabus details and transcripts- then yes your B.Com degree should be good enough.


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Have you visited the website of CPAA? For a successful skills assessment, you need to have covered at least 9 out of 12 core knowledge areas (such as accounting theory and so on).
> 
> I am not sure if you would have covered all the necessary subjects with just B.Com degree. However, if you believe you have and if you are able to provide evidence of this, by providing relevant syllabus details and transcripts- then yes your B.Com degree should be good enough.


I checked my BCOM degree. I got all the subjects, but one of the subjects named Accounting theory is stated differently. I am very much confused abt it.

Can anyone suggest me


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Would appreciate senior's opinion about my status.

I have been reading various thread in this forum but couldnt find any useful information about Finance graduates (non CA or CPA).

My details:

Age under 32

Education
BBM Finance full time: 2002 - 05
MBA Finance Distance Learning: 2008-09

Work
Hewlett Packard - Sales performance Reporting - 2005 -08
ANZ Bank - Mangement Reporting (related to Management Accountant)- 2008 - till date (5.5 years)

Questions
1.does my experience before MBA counts?
2.if no, am i better off applying without MBA 
3. which one of CPA/IPA/ICAA is better?

Thanks!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Would appreciate senior's opinion about my status.
> 
> I have been reading various thread in this forum but couldnt find any useful information about Finance graduates (non CA or CPA).
> 
> ...


I dont think your BBM education would be relevant for assessment as accountant. MBA finance- most likely. I did see another forum member, who got his assessment done from ICAA I think, and he studied MBA finance. 

When did you complete your MBA degree exactly? You should count your work experience after you complete your MBA as relevant work experience. Please note that you would need to provide detailed syllabus and transcripts of the subjects you studied to help the assessing authority decide whether you comply with the requirement of meeting at least 9 out of 12 core knowledge areas (such as accounting theory etc).

You also have to provide work reference letters from HP, stating your roles and responsibilities (try to ensure that work of management accountant gets covered to some extent in this letter). 

Your work experience in HP may not be relevant (if you choose management accountant as your nominated occupation). 

Regarding which institute to apply for assessment- I would go with either ICAA or CPAA. I read in few threads that ICAA is a bit more lenient, compared to CPAA. Cant say for sure though. When you apply for skills assessment, it is also advisable to apply for work assessment, which can be used by DIAC for awarding points for work experience (provided you meet the requirement of at least 5 years and so on).

Hope this helps.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

There are other BBM/BBA on this forum.
AFAIK BBM/BBS/BBA are within 10 % of each other.


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

sre375 said:


> I dont think your BBM education would be relevant for assessment as accountant. MBA finance- most likely. I did see another forum member, who got his assessment done from ICAA I think, and he studied MBA finance.
> 
> When did you complete your MBA degree exactly? You should count your work experience after you complete your MBA as relevant work experience. Please note that you would need to provide detailed syllabus and transcripts of the subjects you studied to help the assessing authority decide whether you comply with the requirement of meeting at least 9 out of 12 core knowledge areas (such as accounting theory etc).
> 
> ...


Hi SRE375,

I have completed my MBA Finance on Sep 2009, which will leave me with close to 4 years post qualification work. Thankfully, i will still have points 60 (Age - 30, IETLTS - 10, Work - 5, Qualification - 15, Total 60) and i am eligible to apply under 189.

I have already managed to get reference letters from HP & current company as well.

Now the syllabus outline is a big hurdle, as i am sure our universities will not give certified syllabus outline. I have to prepare the syllabus myself and submit along a statutory declation, but i dont know how much detailed should the syllabus outline?

Can anyone who submitted the syllabus outline to ICAA before help me out?

Cheers


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Hi SRE375,
> 
> I have completed my MBA Finance on Sep 2009, which will leave me with close to 4 years post qualification work. Thankfully, i will still have points 60 (Age - 30, IETLTS - 10, Work - 5, Qualification - 15, Total 60) and i am eligible to apply under 189.
> 
> ...


The syllabus must come from the University. All universities will have copies of their syllabus on their website. If that is not available, you can try and request the university to give the syllabus on their letter. 

I applied for ICAA assessment and they had asked me for syllabus too. Syllabus needs to necessarily carry the seal of the University along with:

a) Subjects studied and year of study
b) Course content of the subject- this is to check whether this meets the core knowledge areas for assessment.

You can even print copies of syllabus from the Internet if these are available. Try that first and approach the University if it is not available.


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks sre375,

I couldnt find BBM syllabus from Bangalore University on their website, i am in process of requesting the University and I think my MBA syllabus from Sikkim Manipal University will be available on their website.

meanwhile, do you mind sharing the Syllabus that you have submitted to ICAA. I can refer to your syllabus file for formats & detials
Cheers


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Thanks sre375,
> 
> I couldnt find BBM syllabus from Bangalore University on their website, i am in process of requesting the University and I think my MBA syllabus from Sikkim Manipal University will be available on their website.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I have not retained copies of the syllabus


----------



## mogheg (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I do have same problem with my qualification.

I have completed my BCom in 2003 & MCom in 2010 from Pune University. I have completed my Cost Management Accountant CMA (Earlier CWA) - Inter in 2012 from Institute of Cost and Works accountant of India (ICAI) Earlier ICWAI.

I am working from 2003 and as Manager from 2008. So Can show experience of 5 years as Manager Finance in field of Accounts & Finance all manufacturing company.

Confused again how to prove that Accounting Theory subject is covered in syllabus what I studied. If skill assessment is done then what to provide them as documentary proof about syllabus.

Need to check again on ICAA website about accounting theory syllabus. I found syllabus from Pune University website and unfortunately it does not show accounting theory anywhere.

Anybody proved ICAA that he has studied Accounting Theory in syllabus? Whether I can get positive skill assessment ? and for which skill set?


----------



## vinayverma (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to the Forum and the support from seniors in the group would be highly appreciated.
I want to get my education and experience assessed from ICAA to file an EOI.Below are some of the queries I have:

1) I have completed B.com and M.com from Himachal Pradesh University (India) and I can produce all the relevant docs to match the list of compulsory subjects.(i.e syllabus/transcript etc). Please let me know if this university is in the list of Assessing body or not ?

2) Also I am working as a Financial Analyst in a Bank. ( i.e Analyzing Balance sheet,P&L,Cash 
Flow,Credit rating,Credit Approval Report,Credit appraisal reports etc) 
Please let me know if Code 221111 ( Accountant general) would be the right code to apply for ?

3) Can I file EOI in both Subclass 189 and 190 at the same time?

3) Can I go for PTE instead of IELTS for English test? 

4) Salary Slips and Form-16 from my previous employer (exp.4.5 yrs) are missing and I am 
planning to show the work experience of current employer (4 years). Is it trouble not to show 
the previous experience?
5) Only thing I have from previous employer is the Service Certificate ( i.e-Employers name, 
Employee name, Date of joining, date of leaving,designation).If I get an invitation at the later 
stage, would Authorities be asking me for the details of my previous employer also to justify the 
time gap?
6) What is the alternative source for Salary Slips/Form-16?

7) What are the chances of getting invitation for the Financial Analyst?Is it in demand or not?


----------



## prathyusha9014 (Jul 5, 2017)

vinayverma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the Forum and the support from seniors in the group would be highly appreciated.
> I want to get my education and experience assessed from ICAA to file an EOI.Below are some of the queries I have:
> ...



Hey Hi,

Did you get your assessment done, was that a positive assessment. I am in the same situation now and would like to assess my husband's Bcom(General) and MBA(Finance) degree to get partner points. Can you please help me with this.

Thanks


----------

